# Conjugations



## nitavcc

Hello, Do you think it is possible to have some aid to help people conjugate certain verbs? Sometimes I am not sure what verb ending to use in French because of all the irregular verbs.  Perhaps a link to click on to find similar verb patterns?  If this is a herculian task, then perhaps you can refer people to another web site who does it for you?  
This is a great website!


----------



## Jana337

nitavcc said:
			
		

> Hello, Do you think it is possible to have some aid to help people conjugate certain verbs? Sometimes I am not sure what verb ending to use in French because of all the irregular verbs. Perhaps a link to click on to find similar verb patterns? If this is a herculian task, then perhaps you can refer people to another web site who does it for you?
> This is a great website!


Hello,

Do you know www.verbix.com?  It is not perfect, though.

Jana


----------



## el alabamiano

Go here,

 Type in the verb for conjugation, or...

 Click on the French flag which will take you here,

 An alphabet will appear; click on any letter to see an alphabetized list of verbs, color-coded by conjugation type, i.e.

*regular* - *irregular* - *semi-irregular* - *defective* - *impersonal* - *pronominal*

abasourdir abattre etc.

Clicking on those verbs will take you to its conjugated forms (in most cases,) and clicking on the conjugated links will take you (in most cases) to a story, etc., where you can see how it's used in a sentence.

And, like everything else, not perfect.


----------



## el alabamiano

> _Last edited by Jana337 : Today at 03:14 AM.                 Reason: broken link fixed_


Thanks for following it up. I just tried the link again and got the error message the first time. After a couple more tries, it connected successfully, as it did in Preview mode before I posted. So if anyone else runs into the same snag, just wait a few minutes before trying again.


----------



## Jana337

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> Thanks for following it up. I just tried the link again and got the error message the first time. After a couple more tries, it connected successfully, as it did in Preview mode before I posted. So if anyone else runs into the same snag, just wait a few minutes before trying again.


 Really? My hypothesis was that you first inserted the URL in the body of the text like this: http://www.verba.org/verbi_utf8/all_verbs_index_ar.html
But it is quite long, so the software did something like http://www.verba.org/owa-verb/...lang=en, which you copied afterwards. It sometimes happens in the stickies.

Jana


----------



## el alabamiano

No, even though I know what you mean. For some reason now, there's a space being forced between the link like this .....lang=FR&tota%20l_verb=8466. It should be .....lang=FR&total_verb=8466

I re-edited the original link and, after clicking, it forced the space again. Here's the link, software-shortened as it should be:

http://www.verba.org/owa-verb/verba_dba.verba_main.create_lang_page?lang=FR&total_verb=8466


----------



## el alabamiano

NOTE: After a re-re-re-edit, the original link is working properly at this time.

_Re re re your boat, gently down the stream.  Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily; life is but a drea%20m._


----------



## mkellogg

Hopefully someday soon I'll have a verb conjugator up and running here...

Mike


----------



## Kelly B

Here's another one: http://www.leconjugueur.com/


----------

